# 1960's Chrysler Imperial



## AllHailZ

I ran into this and I had just gotten my new Nikon D60, so I decided this was a worthy subject.  The Asian man leaning against the pillar in the first picture is the owner and refused to have his picture taken with the car.

If anybody knows the specific year of this car, speak up!  I love the old classics... I apologize if it's overkill!


1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11.


----------



## boogschd

thats one funky looking steering wheel 

i could be wrong.. but is the tranny push button?? (@ #10)


----------



## ocular

Maybe the owners gangsta that's why he didn't want his pic taken, you never know. Sweet looking car.


----------



## AllHailZ

boogschd said:


> thats one funky looking steering wheel
> 
> i could be wrong.. but is the tranny push button?? (@ #10)


 
Good observation!







Ocular, you're right.  He could be Yakuza...


----------



## Dave1668

It's a 1960. 
Chrysler used a pushbutton tranny for a few years in the 60's.


----------



## boogschd

Dave1668 said:


> It's a 1960.
> Chrysler used a pushbutton tranny for a few years in the 60's.



i never knew those were possible 

that shi- is high tech!


----------



## SlySniper

Sweet ride.  That IS one funky looking steering wheel.  Awesome pics!


----------

